# Bluewater Rip out of venice



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

This nice rip out of Venice has been visible from satellite the last 2-3 days, who is gonna be trolling it this weekend? Also you can see the signature of a nice eddy to the east (near Ram Powell + Co).












--

http://www.ripcharts.com


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wefished that rip Tuesday.Theres a sick push.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

> *Joey_d133 (5/28/2009)*Wefished that rip Tuesday.Theres a sick push.


yes we did. and yes there was. started to fall apart a little on wednesday though.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya think that color change will be like a parking lot with the Cajun Canyon and the Mobile Memorial going on...


----------

